# FLYFISHING CLASS



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

This a great flyfisng class, you anyone in davis county is looking try this out.

http://www.wildtrouts.com/fly_fishing_school.html


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That is an excellent class. very good instructors and they DO know their stuff. I hate when they hit the water though.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope this isn't the one who takes a group of like 20 people to the Hams Fork every year..... I don't know who it is but whoever takes that big of a group to a 1 1/2 mile stretch of river is pretty lame. If not, then great.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I hope this isn't the one who takes a group of like 20 people to the Hams Fork every year..... I don't know who it is but whoever takes that big of a group to a 1 1/2 mile stretch of river is pretty lame. If not, then great.


I hear ya, man those fish are getting hit hard.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

He used to take them to the lower Provo and Weber. I think he runs the fly shop in Kaysville called Mickey Finn on main street, teaches at Davis High, and is a regular guest on the Saturday morning outdoors talk show on KSL. He has taught a lot of people to fly fish. Very good classes.


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

I tried to get Garyfish enrolled in the classes. But he said he knew it all.


----------

